# Can anyone show full deflasking and after care of paph seedlings?



## Dane (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi 

Can anyone show me deflasking and after care of paph seedlings? I am looking to order some flasks but i don't know too much about deflasking and after care of the seedlings Ive done deflasking of many other orchids, but i dont know much about deflasking paphs.

Thanks


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 17, 2013)

Did you try a search on this site?
The stonei flask thread will get you started, go back to the very beginning and you will find what you are looking for!
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22983


----------

